# another drawing of my daughter (WIP)



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## TerryCurley

OH This is what you are currently Working on! I got it!
Cool, it's going to be fun to see it develop.


----------



## DLeeG

Yes I started it today. I am doing about 5 a year. This is the first time this year.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## TerryCurley

How old is your Baby Girl? I have a granddaughter that just turned 6 and I would guess they are about the same age.


----------



## TerryCurley

I like the eye brows, that's something I noticed I've been really screwing up on. Instead of making individual hairs I've been making a line as if it were penciled on with eye brow pencil. I'm definitely not going to do that any more. That's the beauty of see pictures from good artists, you (I) can see some of my problems.


----------



## DLeeG

TerryCurley said:


> How old is your Baby Girl? I have a granddaughter that just turned 6 and I would guess they are about the same age.


She was 7 in this photo. She is 14 now.


----------



## TerryCurley

I was close. Ugh...teenagers... that is such a tough time to be a parent...at least it was for me.


----------



## DLeeG

TerryCurley said:


> I like the eye brows, that's something I noticed I've been really screwing up on. Instead of making individual hairs I've been making a line as if it were penciled on with eye brow pencil. I'm definitely not going to do that any more. That's the beauty of see pictures from good artists, you (I) can see some of my problems.


Artists who draw what they see need to take the time to look closer.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## chanda95

LOL. Oh my goodness this is going to be a wonderful picture. She has a little mischievous look here. It's awesome.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## TerryCurley

Now her personality is showing through. She's adorable. I'm sure she is a beautiful teenager now.


----------



## DLeeG

She looks a lot like I did when we were young. Now she does just around the eyes. Neither of them look like their mother.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## chanda95

DLeeG said:


> She looks a lot like I did when we were young. Now she does just around the eyes. Neither of them look like their mother.


I think that's the way it goes. My kid doesn't look like me or his dad. He has little characteristics of each here and there but when you look at him and you look at us..It's like he is a perfect blend and is just his own little person. 

GREAT work by the way. Love this piece.


----------



## DLeeG

Thank you. I think it is going to be a charming one. I am about to draw something that is going to make it more so.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## TerryCurley

I love the hand on the chin. You've done a lot of work today. She's almost done.


----------



## DLeeG

Thanks. There is a lot more to do with the balancing and smoothing the shading.


----------



## chanda95

I agree! The hand on the chin is wonderful! This is really going to be very very nice.


----------



## just




----------



## TerryCurley

How beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## chanda95

just said:


>


I love it!


----------



## just

I still have a few changes to make to the hand.


----------



## chanda95

I think this is absolutely the sweetest drawing. So expressive.


----------



## just

Finally finished


----------



## chanda95

just said:


> Finally finished


Super nice! A lot of heart went into this. It's a great piece.


----------



## chanda95

I just noticed that you number your pieces for the year. That is a really great idea! Nice way to keep track.


----------



## cjm1972

A lovely drawing, you must be very proud.


----------

